# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  lg GU 230

## reda066

المرجو المساعدة في فك شفرة هدا الهاتف lg gu 230 ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## gsm_mogador

donne moi l emei de ton lg cher ami

----------


## reda066

35611404420842800 شكرا على المتابعة

----------


## hassan riach

> المرجو المساعدة في فك شفرة هدا الهاتف lg gu 230 ولكم جزيل الشكر

    اخي هل لديك بوكس يدعم لج

----------


## hassan riach

> donne moi l emei de ton lg cher ami

  
سي نورالدين  ك.... بالعربية من فظلك  :Smile:

----------


## mohamed73

> 35611404420842800 شكرا على المتابعة

 nck=1260672630634402

----------


## mr-hany

merci bien

----------


## Hassan02

السلام عليكم المرجو مساعدة بعد عمل إنلوك لي جهاز إلجيgu230 على z3x  الشاشة تظهر صفراء

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم المرجو مساعدة بعد عمل إنلوك لي جهاز إلجيgu230 على z3x  الشاشة تظهر صفراء

 *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Hassan02

شكرا اخي العزيز جاري العمل

----------

